# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Wer kann mir helfen beim Distupgrade von potato nach woody ??

## jumpinjack68

Hallo Forum, 

hab da ein Problem, 
ich will mein System von Debian Potato 2.2 auf Debian Woody 3.0 aufrüsten. 
Habe mir dafür 7 CD gekauft bei Lin24.de und wollte nun heute die 
Aktualisierung vornehmen.  
Hat nicht geklappt. 
Habe die CD s eingelesen und die alten debs in sources.list mit # 
deaktiviert. 
Die neuen CD s sind nun drin. 
Ich habe dann dselect gestartet und mit "update" die Datenbank aktualisiert 
und dann "select" und "install" ausgeführt. 
Nun bei [I]nstall sollte ich die 1. CD einlegen. Gemacht und return und dann 
folgendes: 

E: Internal error, could not perform immediate configuration (2) on 
libncurses5. 

Some errors occured while unpacking. I m going to configure the package that 
were installed. This may result in duplicate errors cause by missing 
dependencies. This is OK, only  the errors above this message are important. 
Please fix them and run install again. 

press return 

und dann: 

Installation script returned error exit status 100. 

press return 

und draussen bin ich wieder. 
und nix tut sich. 

ich wollte die Installation mir dselect durchführen weil es die empfohlene 
Methode. Trau mich nicht so recht auf apt-get zurückzugreifen.  
Ein Versuch um zu sehen was mit apt-get install dpkg apt debconf (so 
empfohlen um diese Pakete zu aktualisieren) passiert brachte mir die Warnung 
des Systems ob ich schon sicher sein was ich tue, ein essenzielles Paket  
würde dabei deinstalliert (perl .. irgendwas) ?? Nun bin ich eben nicht 
sicher wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. 
Was kann man mir empfehlen ? Ach so sollte es wichtig sein ; Kernel ist noch 
2.2.19. 

Gruss ULI

----------


## BeS

Hallo,
also ich würde mit apt-cdrom die neuen CDs in die source list einlesen und danach ein
apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
ausführen, das sollte eigentlich ohne grössere Probleme funktionieren.

----------

